# Lyman’s A-ZOOM StrikerCaps Don’t Eject During Dry Fire Practice



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ikercaps-dont-eject-during-dry-fire-practice/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Now, that's a _great_ idea!
Both Jean and I are old and stiff enough to hate having to bend over to pick up all the ejected snap caps, as we practice.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

You still have to rack the slide to 'cock' the striker in striker fired handguns.
Also, won't have the weight of bullets in the magazine.


----------

